# New here, question on an alternative wood source



## a man called horse (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks for accepting my application.
Im over 70 & been smoking meat, fish, cheese my whole adult life.
Curious if any one has tried nut shell blast media as a smoke wood. Ive got 25# of fine walnut that will last me forever and wouldn't mind repurposing it for smoking strong meats.
I know walnut is over the top. Just interested in experimenting. The box label has the usual (causes cancer in Ca.) diclaimer.
Glad to find this site.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 27, 2021)

Welcome Horse! Hm?  I don’t have your experience and I haven’t used it. But I did find this:








						Root to Nut with California Walnuts - California Walnuts
					

The “Nose to Tail” approach is an all-encompassing term when it comes to utilizing every part of an ingredient, which is an economically and environmentally friendly practice. And yet, there are some aspects of food products often underestimated and tossed aside! With the new harvest of walnuts...




					walnuts.org
				



Now I’m wants to try myself!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 27, 2021)

I wouldn’t use walnut shell straight. A few in during the cook but not a full fire of them to cook with. Very strong smoke and some say toxic, but IDK.


----------



## a man called horse (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I suspect a little goes a looong way. 
I’m also a home brewer. Its very easy to over due peat as a barley smoke also. Turns your beer into bog water.
I have some local unsmoked bacon. Think I might give a small amount of that a go w/ walnut smoke.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 27, 2021)

Give it a go and report back. Some folks like pecan or almond shells, but go easy on walnut. Heck here in Colorado I’m lucky to find good smoke wood.
Btw, Welcome to the SMF. You have arrived.


----------



## a man called horse (Oct 27, 2021)

Just found a site for Ca. walnuts. Lots of caution about black walnut poison. Looks like english is fine.
Multiple suggestions to use for game.  Or mix w/ other woods to lessen bitterness.
SmokenEdge, I‘m down near the 4 corners in Co.  Fortunate to have a small orchard for fruit wood.


----------



## a man called horse (Oct 30, 2021)

OK, Experimented w/ a trial run.
Not wanting to waste meat, I finished a half rack of baby backs w/ a combo of hickory and walnut. 25% walnut. Rather than a full smoke procedure, I pressure cooked the ribs, 25 min. At this elevation, 7000’ then finished off in the Barbie with a chip tin of the woods. I’m very familiar w/ this method.

Flavor profile of the dry rub & Sweet Baby Rays sauce combined created the profile. Again that is a combo I’m familiar with.  Result was a decent  bark, walnut aroma in the forefront. Hard to describe the walnut taste. It’s different than any other wood.  Not at all objectionable, just seems to penetrate deeper and stronger,  a not unpleasant burnt flavor, not acrid, just heavily toasted.

Next time I’ll up the percentage and see what the limits are.  As I mentioned in my op the source of walnut is blast         media.
I don’t know why pics want to double post. I’ve tried multiple times and can’t seem to prevent that.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 30, 2021)

Ribs worth a double pic. Look pretty good.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm with Jim, looks good! Thanks for giving it a try and letting us know. And welcome from Iowa! Glad you joined us.  Everything causes cancer in California... that's why all the politicians remove their warning labels!   I'm sorry,  I  shouldn't have lol. Look forward to seeing more posts and pics

Ryan


----------



## a man called horse (Nov 1, 2021)

Just polished off the leftover ribs from that walnut experience. Sometimes leftovers meld and get better than the original meal. Not so w/ the walnut smoke. While it was edible, it’s just strange enough to convince me not to try to up the flavor. 
Just finished the Black Forrest Gump holiday beer brew. Plan on presenting it for Thanksgiving w/ smoked duck and steelhead.


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Nov 1, 2021)

It works great for tumbling brass cases prior to reloading!


----------



## kruizer (Nov 1, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 1, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga


----------

